# I'll rate your sona



## mustelidcreature (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm bored and I misread a title that gave me this idea
comment with your sona or even just oc and I'll rate them from 1-10
please don't take the rating personal or serious,obviously everyone has different tastes and preferences
though I probably won't rate anything under 3 to not offend people


----------



## Pessimism Jester (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine's a Salamander-drake. drew this today


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 7, 2020)

Pessimism Jester said:


> Mine's a Salamander-drake. drew this today


4


----------



## Beetle the Minty Dragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's Priscilla!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 7, 2020)

Beetle the Minty Dragon said:


> Here's Priscilla! View attachment 84357


4.5


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's Mindy.

She's a miner.


 
(Art by @UwUCarlaUwU )


----------



## Punji (Apr 7, 2020)

Sure, why not?



Spoiler: Punji









May be subject to change eventually.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 7, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Here's Mindy.
> 
> She's a miner.
> View attachment 84358
> (Art by @UwUCarlaUwU )


5.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 7, 2020)

Punji said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

by the way here's my sona if any of you guys wanna rate him too


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 8, 2020)

probably overdid it with the pics...


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> by the way here's my sona if any of you guys wanna rate him too


6


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> View attachment 84366 View attachment 84367 View attachment 84368 probably overdid it with the pics...


5.5


----------



## Raever (Apr 8, 2020)

Why not?


Spoiler: click


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

Heck yeah! I love this idea.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Raever said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click


6


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Heck yeah! I love this idea.


not too much to work with here but maybe 5.5 ?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84372


5


----------



## Skittles (Apr 8, 2020)

Alright. Let's go!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Alright. Let's go!


7.5


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> not too much to work with here but maybe 5.5 ?


Heh. Haven't done a full body shot yet, sorry. Just though the style would carry across


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> though I probably won't rate anything under 3 to not offend people


Keyword : *probably*
Anyway, yolo.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Keyword : *probably*
> Anyway, yolo.


interesting
5.5


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 5.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


>


that's not bad
I'd say 5 would be neutral as in I don't hate or love it but the .5 is slightly better than just 5


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2020)

I know, was just joking


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I know, was just joking


I didn't take that seriously,I was just saying what I was thinking lol


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Here is my sona, Kili Kingsley:



Spoiler: Images


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Here is my sona, Kili Kingsley:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


6.5


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 8, 2020)

And colour me curious, here's my secondary, Vail Kenway.



Spoiler: Images


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

StolenMadWolf said:


> And colour me curious, here's my secondary, Vail Kenway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


7


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 6.5





cedarcoyote said:


> 7


hello darkness my old friend, I've come to talk with you again


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 8, 2020)

A lizard lady


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> A lizard lady
> View attachment 84399


5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


>


6.5


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 8, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 6.5



Thank you UwU


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 8, 2020)

And an OC of mine. Lyris Heartfire



Spoiler: Image


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 8, 2020)

Seems fun. I see a lot good fursona's in this thread.


Spoiler: Newest Drawing













Spoiler: Old Ref Sheet













Spoiler: Oldest Pic+Old Title


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

StolenMadWolf said:


> And an OC of mine. Lyris Heartfire
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Seems fun. I see a lot good fursona's in this thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Newest Drawing
> ...


it's pretty hard to judge from uncolored drawings but from what I can work with,6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 8, 2020)

Daxma said:


> I haven't had the chance to put clothes on him yet, but here's Daxma.
> View attachment 84428


5


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Bababooey (Apr 9, 2020)

Daxma said:


> @Chomby
> View attachment 84441


Omg!!! XD


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 9, 2020)

Daxma said:


> @Chomby
> View attachment 84441


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 9, 2020)

Part of the fun of this thread is in not knowing, but I'm really curious- what are your personal criteria for a great sona?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 9, 2020)

Chomby said:


>


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 9, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Part of the fun of this thread is in not knowing, but I'm really curious- what are your personal criteria for a great sona?


the most important part is that the character is visually pleasing to look at to me,especially in this thread since this is based on pictures
and if I like the colors/markings and species but that's kind of the same as what I said before but more explained
-for the scale:
-1-3: terrible (why I won't rate any 1-3)
-4: not my thing but I don't hate it
-4.5: same as above more leaning towards neutral
-5: neutral
-5.5: neutral but more leaning towards alright
-6: alright
-6.5: pretty good
-7: good
-7.5: same as above more leaning towards great
-8: great
-9: very great
-10. I love it


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ll do one final OC: Warden


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 9, 2020)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I’ll do one final OC: Warden


5


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 9, 2020)

my character Carla ^^


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 10, 2020)

Not sure if he counts as a sona or not, but so far he represents me more than anyone else.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 10, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> my character Carla ^^View attachment 84479 View attachment 84480 View attachment 84481


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 10, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


>


8
my favorite on this thread so far


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 10, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Not sure if he counts as a sona or not, but so far he represents me more than anyone else.


6


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Apr 10, 2020)

I give this a go, it seems fun.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 10, 2020)

ash♤Feliz said:


> I give this a go, it seems fun.


6.5


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


6


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


That pic is AMAZiNG !


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 11, 2020)

Sure, I'll bite.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 11, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Sure, I'll bite.


6.5


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 11, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


> That pic is AMAZiNG !


Thank you ^^ if you want one like that too then text @Jadan 


cedarcoyote said:


> 6


Y so lo? >:[


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 11, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Y so lo? >:[


I only got 5.5 here ;p


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 11, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thank you ^^ if you want one like that too then text @Jadan
> 
> Y so lo? >:[


that's not that low honestly
1-4.5 is low to me
6 is alright


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 11, 2020)

She is an Akhlut - an orca/wolf


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 11, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> She is an Akhlut - an orca/wolf


7.5


----------



## Zahur (Apr 12, 2020)

Go


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 12, 2020)

Zahur said:


> GoView attachment 84604


8


----------



## Kyrie_Nova (Apr 12, 2020)

Slightly censored, not sure if that was necessary, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 12, 2020)

Kyrie_Nova said:


> Slightly censored, not sure if that was necessary, but better safe than sorry.View attachment 84605


6


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 12, 2020)

Guifrog said:


>


6.5


----------



## trivean (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, here's Trivean, my main sona. Hold on, I hate how images are on here.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 12, 2020)

It is I! Doodles the Rabbit!

Let's see what the damage is...


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 12, 2020)

trivean said:


> View attachment 84614
> 
> Well, here's Trivean, my main sona. Hold on, I hate how images are on here.


5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 12, 2020)

Doodle Bunny said:


> View attachment 84616
> It is I! Doodles the Rabbit!
> 
> Let's see what the damage is...


7


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2020)

This has piqued my curiosity...


----------



## Deathless (Apr 12, 2020)

How would you rate my boy Fret?


 


 
(art belongs to respected artists, not by me!)


----------



## Tenné (Apr 12, 2020)

Warning: I _will_ cry


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 12, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 7


Not bad. Thank you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 12, 2020)

The concept would make for an amusing forum game actually. Just having the user below rate the sona above. (somebody do that plz)


----------



## Lemii_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's my child uwu


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 13, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> This has piqued my curiosity...
> 
> View attachment 84624 View attachment 84625 View attachment 84627


6.5
your fursuit is really cute so I'll give you an extra point
7 then


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 13, 2020)

Deathless said:


> How would you rate my boy Fret?
> View attachment 84628
> View attachment 84629
> (art belongs to respected artists, not by me!)


5.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 13, 2020)

Tenné said:


> Warning: I _will_ cry
> View attachment 84632 View attachment 84633


7


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 13, 2020)

Lemii_ said:


> Here's my child uwu


6


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 13, 2020)

Hmm, why the hell not? ^^
www.furaffinity.net: Thrashy by puddinsticks
www.furaffinity.net: Rock out~! by teacozy1


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 13, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Hmm, why the hell not? ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: Thrashy by puddinsticks
> www.furaffinity.net: Rock out~! by teacozy1


9
simple but perfect because skunks are quality animals


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 13, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 9
> simple but perfect because skunks are quality animals


Oh, thank you


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 14, 2020)

No full body pictures yet but here's some half shots:


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 15, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> No full body pictures yet but here's some half shots:


4.5


----------



## origami. (Apr 15, 2020)

Sure why not ahah <3
Yua, my manokit?




Lines by trashrap - Student, General Artist | DeviantArt
Designed by me <3


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 15, 2020)

origami. said:


> Sure why not ahah <3
> Yua, my manokit?
> 
> 
> ...


8


----------



## origami. (Apr 15, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 8


oh gosh! Thank you so much!


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Apr 15, 2020)

Alright, rate mine!

Reference (getting a new one next month) : www.furaffinity.net: Remi - Reference sheet (v1) by LabyrinthFox
Wearing his uniform : www.furaffinity.net: Remi the fox by Magenta7

Alternative forms : www.furaffinity.net: Icon #2 - by Trunchbull by LabyrinthFox
www.furaffinity.net: Remi (boar ver.) - by Punkeii by LabyrinthFox


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 16, 2020)

LabyrinthMaster said:


> Alright, rate mine!
> 
> Reference (getting a new one next month) : www.furaffinity.net: Remi - Reference sheet (v1) by LabyrinthFox
> Wearing his uniform : www.furaffinity.net: Remi the fox by Magenta7
> ...


8


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 17, 2020)

Heres shane . he's a chocco doggo


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 17, 2020)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> Heres shane . he's a chocco doggo


6


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 17, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> 6


Thankyou


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 17, 2020)

folder(appearance can vary. Some slightly nsfw): Artwork Gallery for Ash_Sukea -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 17, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> folder(appearance can vary. Some slightly nsfw): Artwork Gallery for Ash_Sukea -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


6.5


----------



## origami. (Apr 18, 2020)

My new bby made by moonbeani?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

origami. said:


> My new bby made by moonbeani?


7


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2020)

Just gonna throw my newest art of my guy in here, see if I get a slightly better score lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2020)

Me?


----------



## truth.nature.art (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m curious. Let’s see what you say.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Just gonna throw my newest art of my guy in here, see if I get a slightly better score lol


I don't see any design changes so I don't see why the score should change


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me?


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

truth.nature.art said:


> I’m curious. Let’s see what you say.


pretty cool
7


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 19, 2020)

truth.nature.art said:


> I’m curious. Let’s see what you say.


i'd rate it a "oh jesus christ please don't kill me oh god" out of 10


----------



## truth.nature.art (Apr 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i'd rate it a "oh jesus christ please don't kill me oh god" out of 10



LOL! He is actually quite a sweet guy!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll join in wiht my yeen for now


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> i'd rate it a "oh jesus christ please don't kill me oh god" out of 10


Most fursonas are all cutesy and brightly colored and wearing revealing clothes, but he looks like he'd like to bash my f*cking skull in.


----------



## truth.nature.art (Apr 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Most fursonas are all cutesy and brightly colored and wearing revealing clothes, but he looks like he'd like to bash my f*cking skull in.



I don’t want to kidnap the thread, but I was sort of expecting these reactions... For the art style and for the fursona  design...

At first sight he might not look like he is queer enough. Or even nice enough if you will... He is a big guy and that can thrown some people away... 

I’m writing a story and hope his true self will reveal to those that read it. So far I’m only introducing the characters and their relationship in my FA page.

Believe me, he would only bash your skull if you’re fascist or something like that. Other than that, chances are he might flirt with you a bit... Or hope that you flirt with him...


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 19, 2020)

Since this is still active, is it cool to get more than one rating? 
This is Garrick lol


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll join in wiht my yeen for now


6


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 19, 2020)

Chompy said:


> Since this is still active, is it cool to get more than one rating?
> This is Garrick lol


7


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's my main OC. A blue phoenix named Blue


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> I don't see any design changes so I don't see why the score should change


Perhaps not him... body-wise, but I thought having different armors and being in different pose would still count.


----------



## Ryuta (Apr 19, 2020)

This looks fun. I'll join with my sona too. The name of my sona is Ryuta.


----------



## Aura330 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here’s one of my sonas that I just commissioned, here’s Kronos! I’d love to see your rating on him hehe.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Ryuta said:


> This looks fun. I'll join with my sona too. The name of my sona is Ryuta.


6


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Aura128 said:


> Here’s one of my sonas that I just commissioned, here’s Kronos! I’d love to see your rating on him hehe.


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

my sona has a new ref if anyone else wants to rate him themselves


----------



## cyborgdeer (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunny the moth


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

cyborgdeer said:


> Bunny the moth


5.5


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 20, 2020)

Rap Daniel
Art by Reaux


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Quote






Spoiler: Click this






cedarcoyote said:


> Spoiler: Now clicc dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'll say 7.8, because minks are rare and he's cute


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> Rap Daniel
> Art by Reaux


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> I'll say 7.8, because minks are rare and he's cute


thank you and yeah I kinda wish they were more appreciated


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 20, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> thank you and yeah I kinda wish they were more appreciated


No prob! Did you like my spoiler-ception?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> No prob! Did you like my spoiler-ception?


it gave me a good chuckle


----------



## smolmuffin (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooo this looks fun. Not sure if I still want to use him as my main sona but here's Dandelion.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

smolmuffin said:


> Ooo this looks fun. Not sure if I still want to use him as my main sona but here's Dandelion.


5.5


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 20, 2020)

Here's my feral sona until my latest anthro commission gets finished.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 20, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Here's my feral sona until my latest anthro commission gets finished.


7


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 20, 2020)

Rate my girl, Liseran!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2020)

cedarcoyote said:


> my sona has a new ref if anyone else wants to rate him themselves


I'd give this guy............. 5.5


----------



## Dexin (Apr 22, 2020)

What about my sona Dexin?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 22, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> View attachment 85036
> 
> Rate my girl, Liseran!


6.5


----------



## mustelidcreature (Apr 22, 2020)

Dexin said:


> What about my sona Dexin?


6


----------

